# Problem mit Games for Windows Live und Fallout 3 vs. Fallout 3 GotY



## BlackBetty466 (31. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein ganz blödes Problem mir Games for Windows live.

Und zwar habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit Fallout 3 zugelegt.
Installiert, GFWL-Account angelegt, gespielt - alles gut.

Dann wollte ich mir die AddOns noch zulegen und habe neulich bei Steam die Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition gekauft.

Also "normales" Fallout 3 deinstalliert, alle Speicherstände, *.inis und sonstiges gelöscht und Rechner neu gestartet. Dann F3 GOTY installiert, von Steam 'nen Produkt-Key bekommen und das Spiel gestartet.
Nach dem Produkt-Key hat aber niemals jemand gefragt, und daher hält GFWL mein Fallout für die normale Version und ich habe somit keinen Zugang zu den AddOns 

Dann dachte ich, der Key wäre vllt mit meinem Gamer-Tag verknüpft. Also F3 GOTY deinstalliert, PC neu gestartet, neues Konto bei GFWL erstellt und F3 GOTY installiert. Wieder keine Abfrage des Keys und wieder nur die normale Version ohne AddOns 

Kann ich irgendwo in diesem beknackten Games for Windows Live den Produkt-Key für ein Spiel ändern? Ich finde dieses überflüssige Stück Software extrem unübersichtlich, und ausser Marktplatz, Downloads und Rechnung habe ich keine Menüs gefunden, erst recht nichts, was mich auch nur ansatzweise weiterbringen könnte...


----------



## Singler (1. September 2010)

tricky, du müsstest den Key des neuen Fallouts bei GfWL eintragen...


----------



## BlackBetty466 (1. September 2010)

So, nach "nur" 4 Tagen Verzweiflung habe ich die Lösung gefunden 

Und zwar gibt es bei Win 7  im Pfad C:\Users\"Benutzername"\AppData\Local\Microsoft einen "GFWLive" Ordner, den ich auch nach der Deinstallation von GFWL gelöscht hatte.

Ausserdem gibt es aber auch noch einen Ordner der "XLive" heisst und in dem auch noch Informationen zu GFWL, den Accounts und den registrierten Spielen liegen. Nach dem Löschen dieses Ordners wurde ich beim Starten von F3 GOTY nach dem Produkt-Key gefragt und seitdem läuft's 

Trotzdem geht mir GFWL auf den S*ck, jetzt hab ich soviel Zeit mit Zum-Laufen-Bringen vertüddelt, dass ich bestimmt die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht mehr zum Spielen komme 



EDIT: Ganz schön dreist finde ich, dass GFWL mir trotz Erkennen der GOTY immer noch die 5 DLCs für je 800 Microsoft-Points andrehen will...
         Meines Erachtens ist GFWL 'ne reine Melkmaschine...


----------



## DM Design (4. September 2010)

Na sicher sonst würden dies ja nicht instalieren dem Kunden tun die damit keinen Gefallen !


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2010)

aufgrund meiner uk version von fallout hab ich auf die ganzen dlc verzichtet, wär ja noch schöner plötzlich von eng. nach dt. zu wechseln .... , bethesda ne nette email geschrieben (sie haben geantwortet, ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel valium sie brauchten um meine mail zu verdauen, aber sie haben geantwortet und sich entschuldigt xD )
seitdem informier ich mich, welche spiele gfwl nutzen und kauf den mist dann aus prinzip nicht mehr.


----------

